# Clarksville TN hunters



## clove00 (Apr 15, 2013)

Any fellow hunters in or near Clarksville TN? How has your luck been? Went out near LBL today and nothing. Hopeing with more rain and good temps this next weekend will hopefully be the weekend!


----------



## snookyjoe (Mar 22, 2013)

I didn't have any luck last weekend I went to the LBL with my family. I even went today in Trigg County and I didn't find any there either. Hope they start popping soon.


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

I am East of Murray about 10 miles...I went out today in our timber. Leaves are kinda dry. we still need some rain. GOT to have the rain and warm temps. Only thing I found was a few elephant ears, I ate them as a kid, but don't plan on it now. *l*


----------



## clove00 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey Sunnyd! Thanks for the info, hopefully after these next couple days of rain were suppose to get it they will start a popping!


----------



## gate53 (Apr 13, 2013)

Here I sit in Big Rock watching the Army shoot flares over some training exercise (or could it be some troops out night hunting shrooms?). The door is open so it's warm enough and a little water and my back hill should start producing. Can't wait for that first skillet full of tasty treats. Got my Jeep back out of the shop today so out to LBL this weekend and into places most can't get to. Life is good!


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope you don't get caught there...Illegal to take "anything" off Federal land...sucks....(I wanted to go hunting over there and was told it is a crime if ya get caught) I am only 8 miles from the west bridge...


I still have a few left from last year...*g* cooked some last week...Tasted like FRESH ones....but need to RESTOCK!


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

I have hunted them all my life in Mo....Moved here and went last year....nothing...HOPING I can find some spots this year...


----------



## clove00 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hunted all my life with my father, in Iowa. Never went a single season without a few bags to throw in the season to enjoy during the winter. Moved here and nothing too. The land is a lot different here, so is the weather. Need to try and get my dad down here to help me out haha.


----------



## dumdug (Mar 28, 2013)

hi there, im in murfreesboro only till saturday, would really like to get out in some woods, if anyone can help!!


----------



## nixtr (Feb 11, 2013)

dont go on how dry the leaves are, i have been finding them in far east tenn. it is still early here but the drainage draws, hollers and creek/river bottoms are producing. if we get a good solid day of rain, they should be out everywhere! keep pounding ground, it will eventually pay off....there are some out there to find. good luck


----------



## dumdug (Mar 28, 2013)

hey, think im gonna go check out cedars of lebanon state park. is that a decent place to go??


----------



## snookyjoe (Mar 22, 2013)

In the state of TN you can not look in State Parks(protected areas) as they call state parks here in TN. Your only allowed too look on Federal land or private land.


----------



## dumdug (Mar 28, 2013)

well, i called cedars of lebanon and they said your allowed to mushroom hunt!?


----------



## snookyjoe (Mar 22, 2013)

Dnr and the Wildlife troopers i have talked to said your not allowed to. Do as you wish though.


----------



## dumdug (Mar 28, 2013)

well thank you, i will make sure i get permission before i go out for sure!!! never want to get in trouble!!! where do you usually hunt at around here???


----------



## snookyjoe (Mar 22, 2013)

I go to the LBL because its the only Federal land close to where i live at. I just cant go on post to mushroom hunt is all.


----------



## dumdug (Mar 28, 2013)

went to cedars of lebanon, didnt find any! yes snookie you are able to hunt there. i went to front desk and asked, he said no problem! i do believe there might be some in there!! so, what is the LBL??? I think it would be cool if you'd want to meet somewhere and hunt before i head back home to ohio! i'd like to find some tennessee mushrooms!!


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

LBL is Land between the lakes....Federal Land that they ran the owners off of back in the 60's.....about 10 miles wide and 70 miles long...between the Tennessee River (Kentucky Lake) and the Cumberland River (Lake Barkley....


----------



## snookyjoe (Mar 22, 2013)

Dumdug
I can't go mushroom hunting during the week because I babysit during the day. Plus my foot isn't feeling to well right now I have been waling way to much on it since my surgery. I just wish they mushrooms would grow around where Im at. It stinks that everyone else is finding them and I can't seem to find them. I should just ask my Dad to meet me in Brookville and go when it times there..


----------



## jco897j (Apr 22, 2013)

I found four blacks near Indian Mound two weeks ago but nothing since then.


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, the COLD SNAP last night and today is going to slow down the season. At least we got some rain.


----------



## frank arendt (Apr 29, 2013)

been hunting mongomery in 700 prime mushroom acres since March,a total of 6..are there years when mushrooms just don'e appear???frank


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

YES!!!! In MO....(old stompin grounds) The BLONDES are UP here.....16 POUNDS of em..in TWO DAYS! *l*


----------



## dan08650r (Mar 13, 2015)

Any clarksville hunters still using the site??


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

haven't seen much activity on here. I am east of Murray..


----------



## dan08650r (Mar 13, 2015)

Sunnyd what's your prediction for first shrooms? This is my first year in the area


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Got me...I moved here from MO...have YET to find a Morel....found LOTS in MO...Last year...every time it got wet enough...it got cold....didn't hear of a lot of them found. Have yet to find my "Honey hole"


----------



## dan08650r (Mar 13, 2015)

That sounds reassuring lol. Have you ever explored LBL?


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

No, I am right next to it, but I have heard that sometimes people get harassed if they go there..I have also heard people finding mushrooms there..


----------



## gate53 (Apr 13, 2013)

I plan to go look around in LBL next week. I have a Jeep Wrangler so I can go places most people are denied. It's still to early I think. I think the nighttime temps need to come up some before we see anything.


----------



## dan08650r (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah I agree. I was hoping for more reports south of us but haven't really found much. Next week they are saying nighttime lows in the 30s again with only highs in the 50s.


----------



## cowboycarnival (Mar 17, 2015)

I am in Nashville area with warm weather it should be good now


----------



## dan08650r (Mar 13, 2015)

Went out today and notta. Seemed quite dry to me and not a whole lot of green in the woods yet. Anyone else seeing anything?


----------



## toenail (Mar 22, 2015)

NO LUCK TODAY CHARLOTTE TN


----------



## buckweet (Mar 22, 2015)

I found three small blacks today in southern middle tn


----------



## ethompson (Apr 12, 2014)

I think the next 3 weeks will be prime


----------



## ethompson (Apr 12, 2014)

I think the next 3 weeks will be prime weekends


----------



## huntsman (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm thinking it's time but usually April they pop up. Going Weds


----------



## huntsman (Mar 19, 2015)

Anyone seeing trillium blooming yet?


----------



## sunnyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Monday , Tuesday, and Wed will be the days they come up....High is low 70's with a low in the low 50's....after that....Friday and Sat , the lows will be 28 and 32...so that will stop them for a while..


----------



## cowboycarnival (Mar 17, 2015)

I got trillium here but no blooms in Nashville area


----------



## baknott (Mar 18, 2015)

Just not quite ready yet in West TN. Saw mayapples yesterday just barely coming up, but no fiddle-head ferns yet. I would say the end of the first week of April will be about the right time if the weather permits.


----------



## dan08650r (Mar 13, 2015)

Went out again today and still nothing. Seeing a lot more green in the woods but no shrooms. I've been scouting some new areas found some dead elms, not sure if I'm over looking them or they just aren't there yet


----------



## Rosekitten (May 14, 2017)

I wanna know where to go to find morels!! Last time i had a few was in MI last year! I have only been here a few years and dont know the area!!


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Its way over where you are girl...you would need to travel up to Mich. or Wisc.


----------



## Rosekitten (May 14, 2017)

vern said:


> Its way over where you are girl...you would need to travel up to Mich. or Wisc.


I can't afford to go to Michigan last year I went only cuz my brother died! I am still playing catch up on bills now!


----------

